# c6 tree farmer



## skidder (May 2, 2007)

been looking to buy a porter for some time tried out a c6 today seems to be a good unit but it has a in line 6 dutze air cooled. the owner said its a good engin as long as u dont idle any body here know these engins good or bad i wold like to here thinks .ps great pics ray


----------



## stumpjumper#1 (May 9, 2007)

Hey skidder the deutz engines are great engines both the inline 5 and 6 cyl. My father has had two C6's and three C5 porters all running deutz and no trouble engine trouble with any of them. Although the C6 is a fine porter my personal choice would be C5, because of the weight difference.The C6 is great but it is very heavy in the front end, bad in soft ground. That is just my opinion both are good machines. Joey


----------



## skidder (May 10, 2007)

*east coast logger*

hey stumpjumper i see your point about size but if i buy a porter ill need a dubble bunk and i here the c6 was bult alot better .any way is there many macheins down your way for sale . i here lots of guys in N.S. are selling out


----------



## stumpjumper#1 (May 11, 2007)

Not a lot of machines for sale in my immediate area. I'm not trying to beat a dead horse, but all of my dad's C5's were double bunks and no trouble at all. You will still have good Centrex planetaries, not quite as heavy as the C6, but still more than heavy enough. My dad's porter now is a C5 double-bunk with flotation tires. If i here of any good 8 ton porters I will keep you in mind. The crew I am with run two 1010 six wheel drive Timberjacks, and three harvesters, and one feller-buncher. Thats what most of the crews around here are running now.


----------

